# chondromalacia of the Knees



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Often times, as long as I'm on a horse that I trust, I will take a bit of a break, and take my feet out of the stirrups and stretch them a little bit. My issue is just a lack of cartilage between the kneecap and joint, from repeated injuries from riding. I also try to stretch before and after a ride to try and loosen up the joints a little bit. I hope that you are able to find a good solution that works so you can keep on enjoying horses, and riding.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have knee pain, too, these days. Years ago I was diagnosed with that; Chondromylacia. I dunno. I just have bad knees, am too heavy and play too much badminton.
But to be honest, you can do a lot to help your knees by strengthening the quads and the adductor/abductor muscles. And also, strengthening the gluteal muscles help. IT's possible that this knee pain will diminish as your fitness improves, though it might be something that you just have to tolerate . I know, it sucks!


----------

